#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Συνεργασία εργοληπτικού πτυχίου στην Κεντρική Μακεδονία

## ΔημΚ

πολιτικος μηχανικος απθ (1972) και μαστερ αγγλιας (1998) με μεκ  γ για υδρ-οδο, β για οικ , α για ενεργ-λιμ., για στελεχωση -συνεργασια εταιρειας στην κεντρικη μακεδονια. 
τηλ 2310******* και 69******** (sms).
email:dimkan@cyta.gr

----------

